# I put Blood Gel Clings on my washing machine! Help!!!!!!



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

I had them come off my door with 90 or 95% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Those things are a public nuisance. There have been a couple of threads about those.

I think these have some suggestions for removing the stains they leave behind. If you use the search feature there are probably some more.









Static: - Blood gel clings stained my white walls --...


There was no warning on the package that said it could or would stain your walls.....so I didn't even think about the possibility when I put them in my bathroom on the white wainscoting behind the sink. After a day or 2, I decided I didn't like the look of them (OR the smell) so I pulled them...




www.halloweenforum.com













Awwwww C R A P!!! **WARNING**


:( :( :( I bought the gel blood clings from the Dollar Tree (or was it the 99Cents Only Store?) Anyway they are the texture of jello jigglers and they are a little tacky to make them sticky. I then proceeded to line the top of the bottom freezer drawer ("ooohhh... Look honey, it looks like the...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

SammiJ said:


> For Halloween of 2020, I was living in an apartment setting so my options to decorate were very limited. I found some gel cling bloody hands and put them on the washing machine and dryer to give the illusion there was something horrific in the kitchen. But, when I peeled them away a month later, there were still red hands on the machines! I tried magic eraser, vinegar and water, oven cleaner, CLR and not a bit of the dye came off. I’m moving in 3 months and I need to clean them up before I move out, otherwise I fear my landlords will keep my security deposit! Please help!!


Try Baking Soda and wash it off with a sponge.


----------



## tchesbro (Jan 16, 2019)

I will never use these things again. We used them on a big window and they left red marks. I found using windex lots of scrubbing worked. Also Mr. Clean eraser. Good luck!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Window clings in general are cancer. My inlaws love, and I mean LOVE giving them to our daughter. They are garbage and just make a mess of the window. Not to mention, if you leave them on for a while, they leave a sticky residue that is a PITA to remove.

Ban em, ban em for good.


----------

